# smudge- 8 week old kitten



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

If you've been in the cat section you will know that my nan has rescued a litter of kittens we now have one little boy left for rehoming, hes a cheeky little boy and is such a lovely boy i really dont want him left when all his brothers and sister go will add more when i get back lattter but please pm if your interested only good homes wanted


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

this is the little boy im sure you will agree he is lovely


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, he is so cute, sure he will find a great home quickly.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

He's a little darling and I love his markings. I'm at my limit with 5, unfortunately, but I do hope someone lovely spots him.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks guys  

I meant to say I live in retford nottinghamshire


----------

